# Foods that Help Boost Test. Levels.



## J'Bo (Apr 23, 2004)

are there any?


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 23, 2004)

Garlic I believe. The difference is kinda negligible, though.

Peace.


----------



## LAM (Apr 23, 2004)

besides healthy fats I don't know of any...


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Apr 23, 2004)

Oatmeal is said to free "bound" test so that it is more availale as free test in the blood stream.  I wish I could remember where I read that.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 23, 2004)

thanks peeps  just trying to help out a friend of mine who's husband isnt as horney as she is


----------



## LAM (Apr 23, 2004)

I think what you read is that oats "may" help to lower SHBG.  Once test is bound to SHBG it is inactive.  I've never heard of anything not even a prescription medicine that frees test from SHBG...


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 23, 2004)

Instead of looking at foods that may boost his test I would consider changes he may be able to make to increase libido....for example more sleep / rest, moderate exercise, lower fat intake (including cholesterol), stop smoking, avoid excessive alcohol, avoid over-exercising, minimize stress, depression (couseling, meds), etc.  It could also relate to side effects of prescription meds or over-the-counter meds/supplements.

I'm not saying he does any of these things BUT these are the typical lifestyle behaviors that lead to reduced se drive.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 23, 2004)

i think she should pop something in his mouth


----------



## Rob_NC (Apr 23, 2004)

Don't you have that backwards?


----------



## kvyd (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> Don't you have that backwards?





HAHA


----------



## juicedbeachbum (Apr 23, 2004)

Peanuts and Chocolate


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

Can he convert to bein Greek, thats like guaranteed horniness 24/7 right there.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 23, 2004)

LMFAO....too funny


----------



## maniclion (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Can he convert to bein Greek, thats like guaranteed horniness 24/7 right there.



I must be Greek.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 23, 2004)

Natural aphrodisiac foods for romance


An aphrodisiac is a food, drug, scent or device that claims to improve libido. It is difficult to prove or disprove that aphrodisiacs help libido. The fact that someone uses something that claims to be an aphrodisiac has a powerful impact on the mind. The consequences may be due to psychological effects or the brain releasing certain chemicals to stimulate the respective organs. The effects are so diverse and vague that at this point of time, they can't be proven scientifically. 


Plant aphrodisiacs include vegetables, fruits, nuts and grains. Some vegetables have shapes which are suggestive to the imagination. They have thus been attributed to contribute towards libido. The asparagus and artichoke are representatives of such type of vegetables which are eaten in the belief that they posses special properties as hinted by their appearances. Little is known about the chemical components which act as aphrodisiacs. 


Celery is known to contain androsterone. This is a male hormone that is able to stimulate the sexual arousal of females. All other vegetables like carrot, fennel and onion are reputed to be good for libido but there is lack of scientific proof to back up their claims. 


For fruit aphrodisiacs, the banana tops the list. the chemical ingredients consist of chelating minerals and the bromelain enzyme. These ingredients supposedly improve male libido. However, there's lack of conclusive evidence to support this hypothesis. 


The pomegranate is a symbol of fertility with its abundant seeds. For the Chinese, the pomegranate symbolizes prosperity in an abundant household. 


The peach is a seductive fruit by virtue of its shape and other characteristics. It has been attributed with seductive qualities but scientifically, it may be due to the vitamins and minerals present in the fruit which contributes to the body's well-being. 


In the category of nuts, gingko nut is very popular. This nut improves blood circulation to extremities of the body. This helps in improving libido. 


Take grains like oats for your breakfast and experience the effect by bedtime! Oats encourage the release of testorone in males to help libido. 


Herbs and spices not only spice up your food but also your life. Basil, cardamon, clove, garlic, ginger, ginseng, pepper, asafetida and saw palmetto are all good for spicing up your sex life. 


No matter what plant aphrodisiac you choose to use, keep in mind that aphrodisiacs are meant to be taken with a pinch of salt. If you believe it, it works. 




Title: Natural aphrodisiac foods for romance
Description: Natural aphrodisiacs include vegetables, fruits, nuts and grains. Spice up your romance with your menu! 

Copyright 2001 by PageWise, Inc.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 23, 2004)

_Fry some prohormones ..._


----------



## Willdebeast (Apr 24, 2004)

sex food-


http://www.menshealth.com/cda/article/0,2823,s1-6-0-0-529,00.html


----------

